# Free items via scanning code of practice



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

If you have a good memory, try to remember the displayed prices of items on the shelf and compare to the scanned price at the register.

If the scanned price is higher than the displayed price (even by one cent) you can get the first item *free up to $10* - but you have to pay attention. This is the Scanning Code of Practice and as far as I know, applicable at all major retailers.

Here's the general process:
1. You notice the scanned price is higher, stop the cashier and inform them
2. The cashier will call someone on the floor to verify the displayed price
3. Patiently wait until the cashier hears back
4. If your item did in fact ring up higher, now ask to get the item free as per the Scanning Code of Practice

Sometimes you have to push for #4. Today I was at Superstore and challenged a price, and the employee came back and said yeah the right price was there somewhere, it was under the tag that was showing. I had to make the point -- so there is no way I could see the correct price. The displayed price was incorrect, that's the point of Scanning Code of Practice.

One tip I have is to be particularly watchful for confusing displayed prices. For instance a 'discounted' price if you buy groups of 3, but perhaps no non-discounted price shown (strongly implies they forgot to display the regular price). So if you buy one, it's likely going to ring up higher than the displayed price. That's nearly a guarantee you're about to get that one for free. I see lots of these kinds of prices at the Loblaws/Superstore chains.

Don't be a pest about it, of course. Make sure you have a clear memory of the displayed price and aren't just wasting time. Also I usually don't challenge prices if the store lines are particularly busy. I have gotten free items like this just about everywhere... Superstore, Loblaws, Canadian Tire, Shoppers Drug Mart.


----------



## ilovebees (Oct 31, 2013)

I think the SCOP rules is great. I always use it to my advantage when I catch prices ringing in wrong. Not only is it a benefit to you, personally, (the one buying the item) but it is also a public service in a way. You save people hassle/time by ensuring the store corrects the prices either in the computer or on the sign. There is nothing more frustrating than getting through the checkout, looking over the receipt and then having to go to customer service and (most likely) wait in ANOTHER line to get the price adjusted. And that is if you have time. Not everyone has time to bother going through all that... 

As mentioned, you have to be sure the item under the sign is for that particular product. Sometimes other consumers put stuff on the shelves randomly and so a sign you thought you saw at a certain price isn't actually for that item. 

When I shop, if I notice an item that is unusually cheap, I ALWAYS check the barcode and compare it to the barcode on the tag on the shelf. (most stores have UPC numbers on the tags on the shelf prices) Sometimes a careless stock person can put a similar item stocked under a tag for something else. (eg: boneless/skinless canned pink salmon under the regular canned pink salmon tag) 

Anyway, i always pay attention at the checkout during scanning so that I can get any price corrections done AT THE TILL (if required) to save time having to go to customer service. Use your judgement though. If it is super busy with only a couple checkouts open, PLEASE PAY FOR THE REST OF YOUR ORDER, then stand aside so the cashier can ring through other customers while waiting on your price check. You will still get the item free but you also wont be holding up the line, which is soooooooooo annoying. (we've all been stuck in that position -- waiting behind some goat who thinks he say broccoli for 2 cents cheaper per pound....)


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

The multi-buy tags always say " or X$ each." in smaller print. Usually it is just the unit cost of the multibuy, but other times the price per unit is actually higher.

I'd also note that the pricing errors are not an attempt by retailers to rip off consumers. The sheer number of price changes that happen on a weekly basis mean that often some shelf labels will be missed. I personally feel a bit bad about using the SCOP, as I am satisfied to pay the price offered. No judgment on others who use it, it just tweaks my internal sense of fairness, even if it is a giant faceless corporation.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

http://www.moneysmartsblog.com/scan...-get-a-discount-if-items-scanned-incorrectly/

This has been around for quite a while. You don't get everything free - just up to $10 off.

I find it's hit and miss. Sometimes I get the reduction without issue, other times I practically get accused of fraud (at Canadian Tire) - depends on who's on duty that day.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

I have bottom it from Canadian tire. It also helps that I have the list of participating stores on my iPad which comes with me. 

A lot of the store, not all of them have the code of practice somewhere on the till too, but it is considered voluntary.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Walmart is particularly bad for this. Changing the price tag but charging the old price at the til (only if it is higher) for example if an item is on sale. Or, just charging more than the price on the shelf for no reason.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

If Wal-Mart is one extreme, Longos must be the other extreme.
This happened to me a couple of times, and not only did they give the item for free, the store supervisor came over and apologized.
She didn't have to do that, and I didn't expect it...I was actually rather taken aback.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

I used to work about 100m from two (kitty korner) Shoppers. One was very bad for updating their pricing, so I used to wander on my lunch and I would estimate about 95% of the time something would ring through incorrectly, often a smaller priced (under $10) item, so I would get it free. Often there would be more than one item, so I would get one of each item for free. After a while they improved their pricing updates, most likely as a result of having repeatedly lost money to the SCOP.


----------



## balexis (Apr 4, 2009)

Plugging Along said:


> A lot of the store, not all of them have the code of practice somewhere on the till too, but it is considered voluntary.


People tend to forget why this code of conduct exists. The law requires vendors to put a price tag on all individual items for sale. When the barcode scanning technology became available, merchants wanted to make use of that (to gain efficiency etc) and requested an exception to the rule. In order to protect the public, lawmakers said "OK, but with one condition: you have to abide by this code of conduct".

So the code of conduct is mandatory for a merchant that makes use of barcode scanners. But using barcode scanners is voluntary: they can still label each item individually if they wish.

At least this is valid for the province of Quebec, not sure about the rest of Canada.

Ref: http://www.opc.gouv.qc.ca/en/consum...nt/store/advice/policy-accuracy/#.UnOhxRAlgo0


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> Walmart is particularly bad for this. Changing the price tag but charging the old price at the til (only if it is higher) for example if an item is on sale. Or, just charging more than the price on the shelf for no reason.


It's really not a conspiracy to fleece customers. Any big retailer dealing with hundreds of thousands of items in thousands of stores (yes, that's hundreds of millions of SKUs) will have errors. Retailers want to keep these errors to a minimum because they either cost them money due to SCOP, selling below the posted price (when the pricing error is in the consumer's favour), or hurt customer satisfaction. Updating shelf-edge price labels is a huge undertaking for big retailers, consuming a lot of labour. Pressure to do it productively also contributes to errors. It's a trade-off for the retailer.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

andrewf said:


> It's really not a conspiracy to fleece customers. Any big retailer dealing with hundreds of thousands of items in thousands of stores (yes, that's hundreds of millions of SKUs) will have errors. Retailers want to keep these errors to a minimum because they either cost them money due to SCOP, selling below the posted price (when the pricing error is in the consumer's favour), or hurt customer satisfaction. Updating shelf-edge price labels is a huge undertaking for big retailers, consuming a lot of labour. Pressure to do it productively also contributes to errors. It's a trade-off for the retailer.


Why do you think everything is a conspiracy? Just because they make a lot of mistakes doesn't mean there is some big conspiracy.

Funny that the mistakes are always in their favor though.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I specifically said it was not a conspiracy. You were the one who suggested the errors were deliberate (always in the retailer's favour).


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

i usually shop at 2 supermarkets. One, close to my house, makes lots of mistakes on the bill. The other, farther away, never makes any mistakes.

the cashiers at both are young college students. At both supermarkets, they are hardworking, thoughtful, polite & transparently honest. 

what i do with the supermarche that makes all the mistakes is, if a mistake has overcharged me by more than a dollar, i take the bill in later (i'm not one to scrutinize while cashier is ringing up or do anything to delay the customers standing in line behind me).

so next time i go to that store, i take in the bill, if there was an overcharge greater than about a dollar. The managers always believe me. They always try to refund the full price of the product as charged, but i always refuse. Instead, i tell them i would be grateful for just the difference, which usually i've already calculated & scribbled on the bill. Sometimes they continue to urge the full refund on me, saying It's the Law, but then i go No, It was just an Honest Mistake, We all make Honest Mistakes, & i continue to refuse.

what i don't know is whether a mistake will actually be used to hurt a cashier's pay, since his or name appears on the bill. If i were to find out that any of these college student/cashiers were being held accountable for their mistakes, that would be the day i would totally stop complaining, so as not to hurt any of them.

i would still have a recourse. Both stores have owner/managers, so i could send an email without naming anyone, saying that the cashiers seem to be pushed to work a little too fast, perhaps the store would like to make it easier for everybody to be accurate?

i agree with posters upthread who are saying that big stores have confusions of products, prices changing every week, many stock clerks working as fast as they can, it's inevitable that some stickers get out of date or hidden or otherwise questionable.

the floor staff in these stores are nearly always good, hardworking people. They are just like our own children, our neighbours, our families. It doesn't seem right to try to hunt down their "mistakes" in order to act all greedy about them.


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

Your reasonable approach to this issue is not appreciated in this thread.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

ah but the forum is so much bigger than just this thread

forum can't help it that a few extreme nickle-n-dimers have clustered in this thread


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

andrewf said:


> I specifically said it was not a conspiracy. You were the one who suggested the errors were deliberate (always in the retailer's favour).


Do you even know what a conspiracy is? Here let me help.

Conspiracy: An agreement between two or more persons to engage jointly in an unlawful or criminal act, or an act that is innocent in itself but becomes unlawful when done by the combination of actors.

If you are going to engage in baseless ad hominem attacks you should at least know what your words mean.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

^ I think you may need to check the definition of ad hominem while you're at it. I mean, how exactly does the definition you supplied not apply to the phenomenon you described, where all retailers secretly introduce pricing errors that only work in their favour? A criminal conspiracy requires a criminal act, but a conspiracy is not necessarily criminal, it may just be 'evil' or immoral.

HP,

I am not aware of any retailer that would penalize cashiers for pricing errors or SCOP claims. Most often, the problems are either caused by central administration (the people who set prices, handle IT, etc.) or by the people who change the shelf edge labels. The usual response is to check the label, and if the label is indeed correct, fix it on the spot. It costs the retailer the value of the item up to $10 for each error, so unless a clerk was somewhat negligent and missed a whole section of pricing updates, I don't think it would be cause for disciplinary action.


----------



## ilovebees (Oct 31, 2013)

humble_pie said:


> ah but the forum is so much bigger than just this thread
> 
> forum can't help it that a few extreme nickle-n-dimers have clustered in this thread




I'm pretty sure this thread resides in the "frugality" forum. Calling anyone a "Nickel and Dimer" here seems a bit.. rude..?


frugal[ froo-guhl ]
adjective
1. economical in use or expenditure; prudently saving or sparing; not wasteful: What your office needs is a frugal manager who can save you money without resorting to painful cutbacks.
2. entailing little expense; requiring few resources; meager; scanty: a frugal meal.

PS- nickels and dimes add up. I just took a giant jar of change to the TD coin counting machine (and I literally only had pennies and silver. No loonies or twonies) Ended up with $109.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

ilovebees said:


> I just took a giant jar of change to the TD coin counting machine


The ones that charge 20c. for every $ counted?


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

In AB, the policy is totally voluntary, and it's mostly the big stores that have volunteered 
(Hbc) is not a part of it. 

I have no problems pointing erros and getting my free item. The reason being is I find when I used to just point out the cost difference at the toll, they would manually override it, but the price would remain wrong in the system. When they give the item free, they usually have to either tell their manager or someone who fixes right away.

There was a show on W5 or 60 minutes a few years ago, where I first learned about this policy. Essentially, they went to all the big supermarkets and tested the accuracy of the system. Most of the erros were not of the cashiers, but rather the price being wrong in the system. It was also interesting when they went over that roughly 2% of the items were wrong in the systems on average, some of course higher. The errors almost always favored to store too. The most interspersing part for me was that shoppers who are those that look for sales (which is totally me) are the ones that get moated the most often, as it was usually items that were on sale or recently on sale that are marked wrong. So the very reason one is buying something, because it is on sale, means they I will pay a higher price. 

I have many examples of where I have had to point our erros and gotten the item for free or $10 off. I have stocked up on my bulk sale items only to find out it rings in wrong. $2 on 20 items is $40. 

I do try to make the process as painless as possible. Once the items rings in I tell them, they can do the check, or I take to customer service. I also out my sale items up fron so it gives time for them to price check while the rest of my order is being rung in.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

It wouldn't be surprising that the errors are biased in the store's favour, given the way promotions are done. The error being failure to remove the promotional price once it ends. If you're not sure, you can check the shelf edge label for effective dates (most stores have them printed on the label). This is actually a good way to rack up SCOP freebies. Check all the promo labels for expired prices.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm so glad this thread was revived. I think the scanning code of practice is great.

Also it's a nice mental exercise to try and remember the prices on products you pick up into your basket. I think that few people are aware of this recourse (up to $10 value free) in case they scan wrong.

If I'm not totally sure I remembered the price right, I'll instruct the cashier to leave the item out. Then if I have time, I'll circle back to the item on the shelf, verify for certain, and if it really is mispriced then I'll take it back to get one at checkout for free


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

ilovebees said:


> Calling anyone a "Nickel and Dimer" here seems a bit.. rude..?


i do see your point, referring to nickel n dimers may not have been a good idea. However i sincerely do not believe it's rude to speak up against behaviour that i feel is not right.

scouring store shelves for mismarked merchandise, looking gimlet-eyed for freebie opportunities when the pricing label is not displayed parfaitement comme il faut, always with the purpose of getting something for nothing, goes far beyond frugal as i understand the word.

to me, frugal means being thrifty & prudent about expenditures. It doesn't mean hunting for opportunities to lift goods for free when, beyond a shadow of a doubt, the other party in the game is going to have to pay all the costs & will lose money.

some might say that SCOP regulations are the law, therefore the consumer who demands free items under the SCOP is only respecting the law. All i can say to that is that the SCOP regulations seem disrespectful to all kinds of decent merchants & hardworking store personnel, i for one believe they should be rescinded.

i also believe that customers are entitled to reimbursement of whatever $$ they have been overcharged, over & above the true current price of the goods, plus a sincere apology, but nothing more.

it may be true that big box stores have to be incentivized into pricing their goods more accurately, but punishing them harshly doesn't seem like a fair way to create incentives.


----------



## MRT (Apr 8, 2013)

humble, I wholeheartedly agree with you.

I find it rather distasteful when people actively seek to profit from the mistakes of others. With SCOP, it is now merely being done behind a veil of 'I didn't make the rules' (I'm just looking to profit from them). 

It used to be the case that mistakes were politely pointed out, graciously acknowledged with an apology and thanks, and that was the end of it. If a manager or clerk authorized a small discount or some other token measure of appreciation or goodwill, it was perceived as kind and generous. After all, if the experience was poor for the customer, they are free to take their business elsewhere.

Now, we have what amounts to some form of 'legislated restitution' for mistakes?

Granted, as with most issues, there are pros and cons to each side. I'm guessing that SCOP has encouraged retailers to be more diligent with pricing accuracy, to actually fix errors instead of just addressing them with the people who noticed, and it has provided a clear one-size-fits-all solution to disputes that previously were arbitrarily dealt with on a case-by-case basis, sometimes becoming a headache for all involved. 

Unfortunately, such blanket policies also entrench the sense of entitlement far too many consumers already felt when mistakes occurred. Many have always felt that they DESERVE the benefit of the doubt either way. Incorrectly low price = give me the lower price. Incorrectly high price = fix it AND compensate me. WHY?

For anyone who says they encounter incorrectly higher price scans on a regular basis, and where resolutions are not quick and acceptable, my response is to ask why they continue to patronize such establishments.

edit: this is my personal opinion, and I don't mean to attack anyone here who feels otherwise. I'm more dismayed that such a policy as SCOP is even necessary, and frustrated with why people can't just be 'decent' about mistakes (that goes for both consumers and merchants).


----------



## jcgd (Oct 30, 2011)

The Superstore once got me with a promotion on batteries in the checkout lane. My bad. Luckily for me it rang in at regular price (substantially above the promo price) and I pointed it out. Without me requesting it, they gave me the item free. I didn't know about the policy at the time.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I think the SCOP is a reasonable compromise. I honestly don't encounter pricing errors that often. The last time was several years ago. More frequently are items that don't scan correctly (ie, no price, and they have to go find out what it should sell for).


----------



## ilovebees (Oct 31, 2013)

HaroldCrump said:


> The ones that charge 20c. for every $ counted?


Free for TD customers.  Not sure how much they charge non-customers...? 20 cents/$1 is a bit much! Would hope it wasn't that.



humble_pie said:


> i do see your point, referring to nickel n dimers may not have been a good idea. However i sincerely do not believe it's rude to speak up against behaviour that i feel is not right.
> 
> scouring store shelves for mismarked merchandise, looking gimlet-eyed for freebie opportunities when the pricing label is not displayed parfaitement comme il faut, always with the purpose of getting something for nothing, goes far beyond frugal as i understand the word.


Oh, well, yes. I fully agree with you here. I don't think there was anyone like that here in this thread though. And I, even though I do point out the SCOP as it may occur in store, would never go "hunting" for mismarked items to get freebies or whatever. #1, that is a huge waste of time. And #2, that is bordering on scammy which I am totally against.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

andrewf said:


> It wouldn't be surprising that the errors are biased in the store's favour, given the way promotions are done. The error being failure to remove the promotional price once it ends. If you're not sure, you can check the shelf edge label for effective dates (most stores have them printed on the label). This is actually a good way to rack up SCOP freebies. Check all the promo labels for expired prices.


Actually the policy states that if there is a date on the shelf label, then it does not need to be honored, nor do you get the free item.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I think you have it all wrong. This is not about nickel or diming and it's not exploiting anything.

As a customer who invokes SCOP, I am helping the store fix their inventory. I am doing a useful function for them... *I'm fixing their labeling* -- which they should have done themselves.

The reward (under $10) is a miniscule reward that is peanuts, there is nothing being exploited. It's very low compensation for the useful task I'm doing.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

PA, I think most stores still honour the SCOP even when there are expiry dates on the label.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

^ they may choose to honor it, but the code specifically says they don't have to if there is a expiry date. I was just saying the don't have to


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Today I got free toilet paper at Superstore thanks to SCOP

Oh and as mentioned by someone else, I did first check the barcode (price label versus bar code on actual item) to confirm it was the right item, and not simply an item placed by a customer on the wrong shelf.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Remember to check prices as you scan them at the checkout! It's also a good memory exercise; I make mental notes of prices as I pick up items.

Over the last few days, I got a $5 item for free, and then a $6 item today under SCOP.

Cashiers are not quick to offer the free items when there's a mistake. It's possible they are trained to only do this if you bring up the SCOP. So look for the sticker which describes the policy (it's usually on the side of the scanner), and then point to it and say -- the store policy says I should get this for free. It works for me every time.



andrewf said:


> PA, I think most stores still honour the SCOP even when there are expiry dates on the label.


Yes, they should. If you read the SCOP sticker, I think you will see that it says something like "displayed price" without referencing the expiry date. My free item today had an expired sale sticker.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I don't think cashiers really care. They are given a policy to follow and they do so. Any hesitancy might be uncertainty about how to handle SCOP (training issue) or not wanting to have to call a supervisor over. When it happens to me, I often don't notice until afterwards and I end up going to customer service to get it fixed.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

andrewf said:


> When it happens to me, I often don't notice until afterwards and I end up going to customer service to get it fixed.


Yeah, I don't always catch it right away. Sometimes I pay for the items, and then circle back to the shelves to double check and take a photo. The photo usually helps quickly resolve the matter at Customer Service.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

james4beach said:


> Remember to check prices as you scan them at the checkout! It's also a good memory exercise; I make mental notes of prices as I pick up items.
> 
> Over the last few days, I got a $5 item for free, and then a $6 item today under SCOP.
> 
> ...


I have a copy of the full SCOP downloaded with the instruction for the cashier if they aren’t sure Along with the list of retailers participating. It’s come in handy. 



andrewf said:


> PA, I think most stores still honour the SCOP even when there are expiry dates on the label.


if there is a date of the sale item on the sign or tag on the shelf, they do not have to honor.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

I do have


james4beach said:


> Yeah, I don't always catch it right away. Sometimes I pay for the items, and then circle back to the shelves to double check and take a photo. The photo usually helps quickly resolve the matter at Customer Service.


i Have a little system when shopping (mostly from trying to fast when my kids were really little). I would backwards load my cart so I could bag at the same time while watching them scan. I have a really good memory for prices, as I know most items I would only get if on sale at a certain price point. If there is a line up behind me, I will just go to customer service for my price matches and SCOP. However, certain store you are better to get it done At the till because they customer service will fight it.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Plugging Along said:


> if there is a date of the sale item on the sign or tag on the shelf, they do not have to honor.


Well that's interesting, thanks. I didn't know that.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

My local Safeway is jacking up the prices of various staple foods. In the last week I found two errors, and just got a free loaf of bread today.

The bread I usually buy has gone up 13% ... thanks Bank of Canada, we luv you! @m3s

So keep a close eye at the grocery store. Due to inflation and raising prices, they might be making mistakes these days and posting some wrong prices.


----------



## MrBlackhill (Jun 10, 2020)

They are now selling moldy fruits and vegetables at a discount, what a deal!


----------



## Zipper (Nov 18, 2015)

Wait till they throw it out and then you can get it free like Ponderling.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

My wife bought 20 cans of soup priced at 99 cents each. The cashier said they were supposed to be priced at $1.49 each.

They sold her the soup for 99 cents and lowered the bill by $10 as per their "mispricing" policy.

She used her credit card and got points, so a pretty good deal for the soup.

That was at a Food Basics store.

Sometimes Shoppers Drug Mart has deals on milk, eggs, and some foods and gives seniors double or triple points.

Gotta save where you can.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

sags said:


> Sometimes Shoppers Drug Mart has deals on milk, eggs, and some foods and gives seniors double or triple points.


Thanks I never thought of trying Shoppers.



MrBlackhill said:


> They are now selling moldy fruits and vegetables at a discount, what a deal!


Amazing. Was that a one-off thing, or have you seen this routinely at a grocery store?


----------



## MrBlackhill (Jun 10, 2020)

james4beach said:


> Amazing. Was that a one-off thing, or have you seen this routinely at a grocery store?


I'd say it's a recurring issue in some of the big names grocery stores. I'm always careful when there's a discount. A small discount seems fine, but when it's a bigger discount it's often because it's not fresh anymore. As I live in Montreal, I have my preferred fruit and vegetable stores where it's always fresh.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

MrBlackhill said:


> They are now selling moldy fruits and vegetables at a discount, what a deal!


Don't knock it if you haven't tried it. There's a discount produce store that sells produce that has a very short life to consume or it's over ripe but it's actually really worth the price even if some of it is over ripe or moldy. The best deals are in the large cases so they move out, but it's still so worth it. I picked up two case of strawberries (8 - lb clam shells) for $5 a case. Went home, I plucked out the squishy or moldy ones, washed and at about 4 lbs worth over 3 days, gave a couple to my friend who then made me some baked in goods in exchange, and then froze the rest where I got another 6 lbs. We probably composted about 2 lbs worth. So still pretty good to get 12lbs of strawberries for $10. Another time, I got 40lbs (yes 40 lbs) of bananas for $2. about 10 lbs were completely unusable, 20 pound had to be frozen right away for smoothies, so I put an add up in my local fb page, and offered to people in the community. Again, gave my friend about 10 lbs where she froze some and baked a whole bunch of loafs (I don't bake) and gave me 2, and then I had also had three large ziploc bags of frozen bananas for smoothies. 

I often buy from this place, eat and freeze what I can, give it to friends and people in the community or area shelters what I don't use. It's still cheaper than the regular grocery store. We have to open to looking for ways to keep the prices down.


----------



## MrBlackhill (Jun 10, 2020)

Plugging Along said:


> Don't knock it if you haven't tried it. There's a discount produce store that sells produce that has a very short life to consume or it's over ripe but it's actually really worth the price even if some of it is over ripe or moldy. The best deals are in the large cases so they move out, but it's still so worth it. I picked up two case of strawberries (8 - lb clam shells) for $5 a case. Went home, I plucked out the squishy or moldy ones, washed and at about 4 lbs worth over 3 days, gave a couple to my friend who then made me some baked in goods in exchange, and then froze the rest where I got another 6 lbs. We probably composted about 2 lbs worth. So still pretty good to get 12lbs of strawberries for $10. Another time, I got 40lbs (yes 40 lbs) of bananas for $2. about 10 lbs were completely unusable, 20 pound had to be frozen right away for smoothies, so I put an add up in my local fb page, and offered to people in the community. Again, gave my friend about 10 lbs where she froze some and baked a whole bunch of loafs (I don't bake) and gave me 2, and then I had also had three large ziploc bags of frozen bananas for smoothies.
> 
> I often buy from this place, eat and freeze what I can, give it to friends and people in the community or area shelters what I don't use. It's still cheaper than the regular grocery store. We have to open to looking for ways to keep the prices down.


Yeah when it's still eatable I'll totally agree with you as it reduces waste. I've simply be too often disappointed when buying highly discounted fruits and vegetables which turned out to be non tasty at all.

Makes me think how it's troubling the quantity of wasted food by groceries. I do voluntary work at a facility and last time I went there for 6 hours of simply sorting the food to be sent to those in need. I was sorting meat. I guess I've sorted for over $20,000 worth of meat that day alone. It was the unsold meat past expiry date, but otherwise still considered eatable. They flash freeze it and send it to that facility distributing what would otherwise be wasted. That facility distributes $100M worth of food annually. Food that would otherwise be wasted. That's in Quebec only, with a population of 8M. It's shocking.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Plugging Along said:


> Don't knock it if you haven't tried it. There's a discount produce store that sells produce that has a very short life to consume or it's over ripe but it's actually really worth the price even if some of it is over ripe or moldy. The best deals are in the large cases so they move out, but it's still so worth it. I picked up two case of strawberries (8 - lb clam shells) for $5 a case. Went home, I plucked out the squishy or moldy ones, washed and at about 4 lbs worth over 3 days, gave a couple to my friend who then made me some baked in goods in exchange, and then froze the rest where I got another 6 lbs. We probably composted about 2 lbs worth. So still pretty good to get 12lbs of strawberries for $10. Another time, I got 40lbs (yes 40 lbs) of bananas for $2. about 10 lbs were completely unusable, 20 pound had to be frozen right away for smoothies, so I put an add up in my local fb page, and offered to people in the community. Again, gave my friend about 10 lbs where she froze some and baked a whole bunch of loafs (I don't bake) and gave me 2, and then I had also had three large ziploc bags of frozen bananas for smoothies.
> 
> I often buy from this place, eat and freeze what I can, give it to friends and people in the community or area shelters what I don't use. It's still cheaper than the regular grocery store. We have to open to looking for ways to keep the prices down.


Sounds like a liquidation outlet for a produce distributor that is dealing with rejections. It happens all the time where truckloads of strawberries get refused by the major retailers for not meeting quality expectations, then get peddled down the value chain. Bananas are a bit more unusual, as they are ripened as needed and have very predictable demand.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

A few more years of 7% inflation and we'll all become experts in making do with moldy fruits.


----------

